# New Stuff From The Shop



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

I finally got a couple of ideas out of my head, and thought I'd share them with you. I've been too busy to share much lately, but I do try and lurk when I can.

Later this year, I'm going to run my 2nd Kickstarter campaign, called Game Night. I'll have a half dozen different games, all made with my CNC (and other tools!). Now I just have to get them all done.

I don't usually make boxes, but I did enjoy doing these card boxes as a change of pace. I've only taken them to one event; didn't sell one. I did give one to my mother for Xmas, and it was a BIG hit, so I know they are a good idea. Mom's never wrong.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I love the lizard design, Henry!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful...all of them...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are really nice boxes. Maybe show them with other stuff inside. Most of us play cards on our computers these days.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

I like them. They look clean and simple , meaning quick to make. Probably would sell easy at a craft fair.
Great way to clean up some of the small scrap pieces of wood laying around.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice work as usual, Henry! The last clock is Padauk, right? I really like that one.

David


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Yup, the 2nd clock is Padauk.

A pet peeve of mine: I *never* use scrap wood. Scrap gets recycled. Also, most of what I make is food ready, so using scrap has implications I really don't like - I've seen people make cutting boards & serving pieces out of barn wood, for example. I lived on a farm; I know what barnyard animals do. Food ready? Hardly.

Almost everything I make starts with lumber, as did all of these pieces. Each piece of lumber is hand selected by me for the construction I have in mind. That's true of what we all do, right?

Scrap implies bad things about what we do & the quality of the work, so I simply don't use that word.

Some off-cuts sit around for a *long* time before I find the right use for them. When I get there, though, I think the results can speak for themselves.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Your boxes are especially nice, Henry. Don't take this wrong but to me the clocks need a little something. Maybe a border or 2 tones of stain?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

" Most of us play cards on our computers these days."
No "we" don't. Trying to picture 4 people gathered around a computer...


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Wow, guess I was told, sorry Henry...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Did you delete your comment, 2MS? 
I was just pulling your chain; no need to apologize.
The neighbours get together with eats and a few bottles of wine...
https://www.pagat.com/rummy/handfoot.html
Henry's card box would need to be 3x larger!


----------

